
Fortune and Failure in Silicon Valley - ljw1001
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/books/review/chaos-monkeys-by-antonio-garcia-martinez.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
exolymph
> The literature of Silicon Valley is exceedingly thin. The tech overlords
> keep clear of writers who are not on their payrolls or at least in their
> thrall.

How can you follow tech and not see that there's a vibrant and dogged press?

